# Is it time to give up?



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Peter
Firstly thank you for all your hard work and support.
We have just had another negative result from our 8th attempt (fresh cycle and 3 embies put back, 2 - 8cell Grade 1 and one 6 cell graded1-2). A basic background is we have had 6 fresh cycles 2 FET's. I am 38 DP 39. We have been producing 5-9 follicles each time, puregon then menopur 450 i.u. for 10-11 days, endometrium excellent!
Had bilateral hydro in June of this year and thought that would be the answer to our prayers. So, my Doctor has mentioned to us the possibility of Egg-Donor. But here is where I am confused, surely if I am producing eggs and getting them to be grade 1 these are fine. Does the problem not lie within my uterus? I have also heard that after so many attempts is just isn't worth trying is this correct. I would be very grateful for any advice and thoughts you may have. Thank you Peter. Bev H


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Bev,

I wouldn't give up yet and an egg donor seems a bit premature at this stage. I have known pregnancies on attempt 14!!

Keep going if you can and good luck!

Peter



Bev H said:


> Dear Peter
> Firstly thank you for all your hard work and support.
> We have just had another negative result from our 8th attempt (fresh cycle and 3 embies put back, 2 - 8cell Grade 1 and one 6 cell graded1-2). A basic background is we have had 6 fresh cycles 2 FET's. I am 38 DP 39. We have been producing 5-9 follicles each time, puregon then menopur 450 i.u. for 10-11 days, endometrium excellent!
> Had bilateral hydro in June of this year and thought that would be the answer to our prayers. So, my Doctor has mentioned to us the possibility of Egg-Donor. But here is where I am confused, surely if I am producing eggs and getting them to be grade 1 these are fine. Does the problem not lie within my uterus? I have also heard that after so many attempts is just isn't worth trying is this correct. I would be very grateful for any advice and thoughts you may have. Thank you Peter. Bev H


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Peter
Thank you for your reply.
Best wishes 

Bev H


----------

